# Travelling Vapes



## Stroodlepuff

Let's make a thread dedicated to our vape shots in beautiful places...inspired by all the awesome shots rob has been sharing 

I'll start:

Some obscure part of V&A







On the Cape Wheel way up high..






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'm re living moments I just had not too long ago when my girlfriend an I visited Cape Town in those exact same spots! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I like the wheel shot @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica on Chapmans peak. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

The little Reo visited Noordhoek beach today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Stunning photo, especially background to the Reo @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Keep your eyes on the road

Something I have to often remind myself when I visit this beautiful city




Reo Mini - loaded with VM Choc Mint - blissful - tastes better since the juice is now closer to its creator

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Keep your eyes on the road
> 
> Something I have to often remind myself when I visit this beautiful city
> 
> View attachment 5355
> 
> 
> Reo Mini - loaded with VM Choc Mint - blissful - tastes better since the juice is now closer to its creator



Yip it's so hard to keep your eyes on the road here

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @johan

Am loving the Reo so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Keep your eyes on the road
> 
> Something I have to often remind myself when I visit this beautiful city
> 
> View attachment 5355
> 
> 
> Reo Mini - loaded with VM Choc Mint - blissful - tastes better since the juice is now closer to its creator



I wonder now if the higher oxygen level at sea level improves flavour, and how much?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Most of you will have seen this before. Leo enjoying a Garden Route sunset




Got serious vape envy with the Jhbers in CT for the meet... properly not happy

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> I wonder now if the higher oxygen level at sea level improves flavour, and how much?



So funny you said that
I was thinking exactly the same thing today on the beach
I dont really pick up much difference

But i suppose there must be a small difference from the higher pressure here and as you say more oxygen. 
I wonder if the coil heats up slower or faster. 
Cant remember where water boils quicker, isnt it here where the pressure is higher?


----------



## Silver

devdev said:


> Most of you will have seen this before. Leo enjoying a Garden Route sunset
> 
> View attachment 5356
> 
> 
> Got serious vape envy with the Jhbers in CT for the meet... properly not happy



@devdev that is one for the vaping photos hall of fame!
Love it

Dont worry about not being here but i can understand if you dont feel so happy
At least your photography thing will be worth it - so you can take even more photos like the one above!!
Its not like you are not going to be doing something great with your Saturday

Ps- i love your signature!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica in front of a fishing boat. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The girls in the mountain. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> So funny you said that
> I was thinking exactly the same thing today on the beach
> I dont really pick up much difference
> 
> But i suppose there must be a small difference from the higher pressure here and as you say more oxygen.
> I wonder if the coil heats up slower or faster.
> Cant remember where water boils quicker, isnt it here where the pressure is higher?



FYI: water boils at 100C at sea level and round 94C at Jhb. Coil should heat up marginally quicker at sea level. Re atmospheric pressure, it is indeed higher at sea level:

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Poppie

Just love all your photos - keep it up -


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pic from our apartment. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Pic from our apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Are you staying at the one and only Rob? Or just next to it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just next to it Stroods. Law hill. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Just next to it Stroods. Law hill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Lovely!!! It's stunning there! Had a friend who was a chef at the one and only for a while he's now over at the one in dubai. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporeon

my new Spinner 2 and mPT3 after work (very early hours of the morrow) pic, checking out the rest of Sandton  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Vaporeon said:


> View attachment 5604
> my new Spinner 2 and mPT3 after work (very early hours of the morrow) pic, checking out the rest of Sandton
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Great picture. Like that drip tip - from where?


----------



## Vaporeon

Matthee said:


> Great picture. Like that drip tip - from where?


Thanks! Got it from Vape King, haven't changed it back to its original since  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Pic from our apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mr fisher were you staying at lawhill? I drop my wife there everyday she manages the self catering accommodation next to the one and only

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

Stroodlepuff said:


> Are you staying at the one and only Rob? Or just next to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


that is the apartments I offered you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Mr fisher were you staying at lawhill? I drop my wife there everyday she manages the self catering accommodation next to the one and only



We did indeed stay at Law Hill... we wanted a break from hotels and they were perfect... within walking distance of the all the action as well!

Very nice accommodation and facilities!


----------



## RIEFY

its a pitty I did not know

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its a pitty I did not know



There is always a next time! I guess you could have organised a special deal for a Vaping Mate?


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> There is always a next time! I guess you could have organised a special deal for a Vaping Mate?


most definitely let me know next time!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Me and wifey out for lunch...





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

And now with family here.





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm jealous @PeterHarris!!! So much of MVP loveliness!!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

PeterHarris said:


> And now with family here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The MVP with the Nautilus is definitely the clear winner out of the line up


----------



## devdev

Darth_V@PER said:


> The MVP with the Nautilus is definitely the clear winner out of the line up



Agree, almost certain the Hello Kitty drip tip is @PeterHarris' as well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> Agree, almost certain the Hello Kitty drip tip is @PeterHarris' as well


its Mrs Harris' that one


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Hmmmm....Its the best looking tank for sure but reckon the drip tip needs an overhaul maybe @devdev & @PeterHarris ?


----------



## devdev

PeterHarris said:


> its Mrs Harris' that one



Yip

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Found these pics on my phone. Seems like Catherine likes the night life




I dont even know where that place is. 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Did you take these at the 80s themed 21st Party at Alibi Harris?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Flying back from Durban this afternoon on BA. 

Got this PIC. Also snuck in a couple vapes in my seat. Vaping at 34000 feet ftw!







And then to end off the trip I saw we had some seriously special guests on the flight. Felt so giddy. Ha ha. 

Unfortunately this was the only picture I managed to snap as they snuck out very quickly when the doors opened.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Not really sure who I am looking at in that last picture


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Who dat? Looks like that dude from U2?


----------



## MurderDoll

Ha ha ha. 
Its Richard Hammond. 
Him, Clarkson and May were on the flight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Hmmm not even close... Nice spotting there @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Greetings from Tanzania...






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## annemarievdh

PeterHarris said:


> Greetings from Tanzania...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Are you in Tanzania?


----------



## crack2483

PeterHarris said:


> Greetings from Tanzania...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



You rebel you....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Yes im here for work until Wednesday. ..

Watching the fifa final outside and the have these hublies they rent out. My reo is putting all the clouds to shame... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice, what about some more photos


----------



## PeterHarris

Shitty quality...watching the difa final with Natalie






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

After a long day of business in Tanzania, even Natalie deserves some time by the pool.






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Beautiful sunset...







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarkK

That really is a beautiful sunset! thanks for sharing 
That Reo looks beautiful 2!

Hope you are enjoying your time away Peter!


----------



## PeterHarris

I am done for the day and Natalie is enjoying the 3 P's.
Pool
Pizza and
Pina coladas











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PeterHarris

Natalie trying some of the local beer. And its goooooood






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looks like Natalie is having a fine time!

I took Erica and Evangeline to the Midlands for lunch... we went to Bierfassel for an Eisbein and after a one and a half hour drive to get there they told us they were out of stock of Eisbein so we threw a tantrum and went to Ganny Mouse's House.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll

Kazumi enjoying a day out in Cullinan.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> Kazumi enjoying a day out in Cullinan.


Awesome pic dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Packed and ready to rock and roll... standard on the road kit plus going fishing kit!

Erica and Avril the REO's and Maria the Russian! QAll filled with Tropical Ice! 




Then an eFest battery case with 2 spare batteries and a bottle of Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

All the best for the fishing @Rob Fisher !
May you fish well and prosper

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Have fun, Skipper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Enjoy @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

Well organised @Rob Fisher, you have all your ducks in a row. Enjoy mate


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Packed and ready to rock and roll... standard on the road kit plus going fishing kit!
> 
> Erica and Avril the REO's and Maria the Russian! QAll filled with Tropical Ice!
> 
> View attachment 9176
> 
> 
> Then an eFest battery case with 2 spare batteries and a bottle of Tropical Ice!
> 
> View attachment 9177


All the best @Rob Fisher ! Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

checked in at goudini spa






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tom

Amanzimtoti before work. For me its something special again since i moved back to Germany

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Wow that picture of Durban just made me sad!

Beautiful weather, Beautiful coast. man I miss that place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> View attachment 11072
> 
> 
> Amanzimtoti before work. For me its something special again since i moved back to Germany



Wow @Tom, amazing
How is Toti?
I havnt been there for about 20 years. Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Wow @Tom, amazing
> How is Toti?
> I havnt been there for about 20 years. Did you enjoy it?


i prefer Umhlanga by far. it was just convenient for work to stay in toti... i dont know the area well, looks like it has no decent restaurants. speaking of that....does anyone know a really good one for my day off tomorrow?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a brilliant little restaurant down the road from me in Gillitts called Quo. Stunning food. Not a very good outlook but the food is brilliant!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Quo-Restaurant/142269992525171

http://www.eatout.co.za/venue/quo/

http://www.tripadvisor.co.za/Restau...Restaurant-Gillitts_Durban_KwaZulu_Natal.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is also a nice restaurant on the way to the Zulu Dancing...

http://www.talloula.co.za/


----------



## Dr Phil

Guys is it ok to have ur vape gear in a man bag when traveling


----------



## Tom

dr phil said:


> Guys is it ok to have ur vape gear in a man bag when traveling


Why not? I have the vaping bag. Which has special compartments for the gear. It resembles a man bag too. No problem, as long as i have everything i need and its safe


----------



## kimbo

On my way back

Reactions: Like 3


----------

